# Ball with ISSUES



## tftfan (Jul 5, 2013)

Have a few pics.


----------



## tftfan (Jul 5, 2013)

.


----------



## tftfan (Jul 5, 2013)

Just thought it was cool. Any thoughts ? Thanks


----------



## tftfan (Jul 5, 2013)

[8|]


----------



## botlguy (Jul 5, 2013)

That is definitely KUHL. When I was collecting jars I was a personal friend of Alex Kerr and he also collected jars. He, others and I would joke that none of us were allowed to possess a BALL jar as they were competitors. Actually I rarely liked ANY of the BALL jars very much but would have included that one in the collection.


----------



## pyshodoodle (Jul 5, 2013)

I love when things have permanent built-in issues like that!


----------



## dygger60 (Jul 7, 2013)

I think that was a regular error for these jars.....I have had a few of them and it was always the same style error....

    But that only added questions to the jar....why was the Mason pinned out of the mold?  

     David 

    Any how, nice jar....its def a keeper.


----------



## botlguy (Jul 7, 2013)

It's not an "error" jar, It's a modified mold. An error is a backward or up side down letter, etc., something that was a mistake. They "peened" out the word "MASON" on purpose when they went from the zinc lid closure to the glass insert & screw band, called "IMPROVED" . They reworked the body of the mold and used a different finish or top part of the mold. Red could explain it in more technical terms.


----------



## RED Matthews (Jul 7, 2013)

Well you guy's got to me with this thread and the term or thought of peening in the lettering, that had been cut out of the cavity of a mold identity. information,   I realize that some of the things I have seen done by the mold shop procedures, at the Ball glass operations exceed or represent a lot of arrogant free wheeling action.  Things like the three â€œ/ l's â€ in the line kick back underlining and now the long leg on the letter  â€œ/ R â€  as examples.  

 I set myself down to comment about peening and got carried away with six pages of writing about the things I have seen done in glass molding study and collected glass.  Things that I considered bottle mysteries â€“ that needed to be explained.  It has been a great 76 years of study and explaining â€“ and I won't live long enough to get it done.

 The mold iron material around the cut out lettering could be moved some with flat ended punches and a heavy hammer.  But, if you move cold iron you are breaking the solidified iron grain structure, because it isn't that pliable.  When the mold seam edges of a bottle mold became worn away they used to use a punch that had a rectangular end about 1/8â€ x 3/4â€ on it and stove the iron toward the cavity far enough to scrape the seam match and make the seam look better.  Shortly there after the three quarter inch of iron would develop cracks and the section of iron would fall our of the mold and cause scrap rejected bottles to be made â€“ until a new mold was put on the machine.  We had to stop stoving, as a general practice after new welding techniques could be used.
 I have samples of inserted round iron plugs for cavity repair, rectangular inserted pieces of  mold iron.  Top plates on molds and bottom seam inserts above the bottom plate cut outs.  Slug plates and mold plate inserts, were also things that effected the heat transfer and glass quality in bottle making history.

 I just get carried away with reactions.  Sorry.  RED Matthews


----------



## tftfan (Jul 8, 2013)

Thank You for the input. I almost didnt bring it home. It was dirty and I couldnt see all the jar embossing. Last min. I put it in the bag for the ride home. []


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 8, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  botlguy
> 
> That is definitely KUHL. When I was collecting jars I was a personal friend of Alex Kerr and he also collected jars. He, others and I would joke that none of us were allowed to possess a BALL jar as they were competitors. Actually I rarely liked ANY of the BALL jars very much but would have included that one in the collection.


 
 I hate to say this but I used to bust Balls.[8D] No seriously if I found one I would toss it. I never liked Balls.thank god. But that one I would pocket! yes because it is weIrD []


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 8, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  RED Matthews
> 
> 
> 
> I just get carried away with reactions.  Sorry.  RED Matthews


 


 Ditto Red []


----------



## idigjars (Jul 9, 2013)

I love it!   Paul


----------



## deenodean (Jul 9, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  tftfan
> 
> Have a few pics.


 
 Looks like # 222-5 in the Redbook..circa 1915-1923 pint size = $20-25

 Nice Jar


----------



## dygger60 (Jul 9, 2013)

The reason for my saying it was an error jar is because of the filled in V....I do know it is a modified mold.

    But what is interesting is the position of the peened MASON...I have collected Ball jars for many years before changing my intrest and I can not remember a jar having MASON in that position on the obverse.

    A very interesting jar.....

    David


----------



## botlguy (Jul 9, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  dygger60
> 
> The reason for my saying it was an error jar is because of the filled in V....I do know it is a modified mold.
> 
> ...


 I totally missed that part David, I was prejudiced because of my aversions to BALL jars in general. I sincerely apologize to all BALL jar collectors, past, preset and future for any statements I might make regarding BALL made jars. I am 100% true to the late Alex Kerr and that has tainted my viewpoint. I will repeat, that particular jar is VERY collectible and interesting. I would have added it to my collection.


----------

